# Where Do You Like to Spend Your Money?



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I have had an interesting experience with a local fly shop of mine. I did'nt frequent this particular fly shop and spend a bunch of money because I felt that when I went in there I wasn't treated how I would expect to be treated in a fly shop. The guy working there didn't do anything wrong I just didn't like the atmosphere. I did go there when I needed something that I couldn't get anywhere else. I went in the other day and there was a different guy working there that I started talking to and immediately got the good ol boy fly shop feeling. I probably BS'd with the guy for over an hour. Needless to say, I now spend more time and therefore more money in this fly shop. Funny how one guy can make a difference on where I spend my money.

I was just wondering where you guys tend to spend your money and the reasons you do so. I would rather spend my money in a local flyshop because I can BS with guys on stuff and they tend to be more specialized, plus I think they have a better idea of what is going on. However, I do find that they tend to be more pricey because they can't buy in bulk and offer lower prices like bigger companies. If I want something that may affect the wallet a little bit I will shop around on the internet as well as all the local shops. If it's the same price or within a justifiable amount I will always favor the local fly shop guys. I also find myself having to bounce from one store to another to find the brand or certain materials that I want or need.

Anyways, I pose the question in the subject line "Where do you like to spend your money?"


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had bad luck with local fly shops. I feel like I've just gone to really high-end places where the guy behind the counter doesn't give me the time of day because I'm not dressed like a yuppie. The guys at Sportsman's have always been helpful, so I usually buy there or Cabela's.

I love to go in Bud Lilly's in West Yellowstone, that place has always treated me really well. I used to buy my tying stuff from a guy who ran a business out of his basement, but I think he shut it down a few years ago.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I like to shop where I know I will be taken care of. Cabelas is known for excellent customer service and they have proven that to me so they get a good deal of the money I spend on fishing/outdoors equipment. However, I do also like to support the local fly shops so for some of the more specialized stuff I get it from the locals. Also there is not really a great source of rod building supplies locally so I usually end up online for that stuff.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I personally don't like fly shops with that good old boy mentality. I have noticed that shops (or any business) with that mentality don't stay in business that long, too much talking, not enough selling. It's a personality thing for sure with me though. 

I think it is hard on a shop when they try to talk shop with everyone who walks through the door. Especially when more than one customer comes in. Someone will get neglected, and no one wins. Great customer service is not talking shop IMO. Get me the help I need in a friendly and timely manner and you will have my business for life, even if the prices aren't the cheapest.

The reason I go to the shops I do, is for convenience, knowledge and customer service. Price is a on the list, but I will pay more when I get great help.

Fish Tech is my go to shop when I need something hard to find or when I need to ask about a material, fly tying technique or what ever. I always get the help and information or product I need there. If I can't find what I am looking for, they always offer to special order it in for me and they usually get it too me in a timely manner.

There are other good shops out there as well, Fish Tech is just the one I like the most. I go to sportsman's warehouse or cabela's (on the way to the in law's) for my basic needs like dubbing, beads, thread etc. Stuff I could care less about getting help with. I just want to get in and get out and start tying and fishing.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

When I enter a fly shop, I just want to be left alone for the most part. I don't want anyone to kiss my butt or try to sell me stuff that I'm not in the market for. I pretty much just go in, get what I came for, ask any questions I have, and get out. Fishing reports at shops are oftimes unreliable and secondhand. I usually just go to Cabelas anymore because they are the closest and they are busy enough that they don't bother me after the obligitory 'Can I help you find something?' Eddie Robinson and his guys in Orem have always been good to me. That is where I buy my spendy stuff because they are really cool about taking care of returns and warranty stuff. When Grant worked at Park's in Orem, that was my go-to shop for flies and materials but I don't get in there much anymore.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

For bugs I go to out of the way places, I really like blue ribbon flies in west yellowstone they have always hooked me up with what is working. I buy flies at the lodge at flaming gorge and do some mail order. I don't tie so I tend to spend more to get quailty stuff, I plan on ordering from some guys on this site to keep the money local. I have a friend that owns fishwest.net so I get some stuff from him to. I am like scotty P let me get what I need, take a few minutes with me for questions and recomendations and get me out on the water.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I think my main factor is to find someone who is a very experienced fisherman and buy from them often enough to be a known customer. These types of people may work at various locations, but I get value out of being a good client.

Fish Tech is where I spend $$$, because Byron several of his staff are veteran fishermen with a lifetime of experience to call upon. I pay a bit more for products, but a good example of how this comes back around happened this past Fall:

I was at Scofield, and there were some strange conditions I hadn't seen before. After fishing for several hours with very little success, I phoned Fish Tech and spoke to someone who knows me by name. After discussing the conditions at some length, he told me had fished a similar scenario many years previous and shared the area of the lake and the approach he used. It was highly successful and turned a marginal trip into an excellent one. I believe I was able to access that information because of the existing relationship, and it remains worth the $ to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

Another vote for Fish Tech. They know what's happening, where, and how. They are also very involved in trying to better the fisheries and training newcomers etc. The prices are competitive with the big-boxes and the service is exellent. Tell them what you want and how much you are able to spend; they have the answers and you can trust those answers.
No interests other than a satisfied customer.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I went into a fly shop in orem...I won't say which one..I was turned off one guy was just sitting behind the counter doing nothing. another younger kid try to sell me a $600 sage rod because he said that if you have bigger arms it would be a better fit. needless to say I walked out never to return. Granted I may have purchased the beautiful $600 sage, but not because of why he said I needed it. there may be some truth to that fact but.........who knows

I spend my money at fish tech...the reason being is the owners are the old owners of one of the Anglers Inn. I loved that place. They will leave you alone if thats what you want, and they will help you as much as you want them if needed. However I will hit the Cabelas also to buy because its real close. I think like everyone in here I have a serious addiction to buying tackle.....I will go to fish tech not really needing anything, but I have to feed my addiction. I never walk out with out buying something.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I spend most of my fly tying/fishing money at Sportsmans. 

But, the best fly shop I've ever experienced was Wolverton's Fly Shop in Great Falls, Montana. Boyd Wolverton ran the shop. It was a small place. One glass display case, 2-3 rod racks, and three small racks of tying materials. But they were the right tying materials. Everything you need, and nothing you don't. In the corner of the place were a couple of couchs and easy chairs, pointed at an old 19 inch zenith with rabbit ears. There were two Mr. Coffee machines on a shelf by the TV, and a stack of styrofoam cups. And on a dog bed below the TV, a basset hound that I never actually saw move. Then in the back, were a couple of 8 foot folding tables with vises and materials and various flys at different stages. or not. Coffee was free if you wanted it, and conversation was always good. It was a great place. Boyd was a retired DOT engineer and ran the fly shop I think as a service to his wife to give him something to do. He finally closed the door on it this past year and retired for good. It was the perfect fly shop.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Anglers Den in Riverdale is my first stop to spend money. When I'm in SLC I visit Western Rivers - good coffee, good talk. Fish Tech is very good. Steve and Byron have commited a lot of time and effort in helping improve, protect and promote Utah's fisheries.

Arick's in West Yellowstone is very good, Paul Stimpson works there during the summer when he is not fishing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

utahtu - the problem is at any of these shops, I can tell when you've been there because the guys are still shoveling all your fishing BS stories out the door! :wink: I still outfished you on #6!


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I spend alot of money on equipment so I can keep a good stock so I like to go to Sportsmans or Cabelas so I can get a lot of what I am looking for. The local guys do run fine places but I get what I need at a cost more with in my means when I go to these places. I am actually looking at Bass Pro Shops more too.


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

When purchasing fly-tying materials I always buy two of whatever I'm purchasing. One goes on my flytying bench and in my flytying travel bag. That way I don't get stuck without the right fly when the hatch changes or I run out of flies on the water.

Gary, one time on #6 does not make you a better angler. However, I do appreciate you letting me copy your BYU Coed pattern. Having a 'hog' take you watersking in a kickboat is a hoot.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not allowed to go to Sportsman's or Cabela's unsupervised.


----------



## patbbb (Mar 24, 2008)

Big Foot Fly Shop in Vernal is a great place to get your last minute information, and supplies before to go to the gorge, or the green. They have everything you would need! flies, fly tying material, bows, and guitars!!!

Lori (owner) is so helpful, and easy going. She promotes fly fishing in so many ways. She has set up classes for fly tying, and rod building. I have never been disapointed.
Next time you go to the green or gorge, check BF fly shop out!!


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm just starting out in fly fishing. I have an unmarked 8' 2-piece fiberglass rod my grandfather owned. I had no idea what weight line to use with it, or if it was something I would truly hate while learning to cast. I brought it by Angler's Den in Riverdale and spoke to Lance (I think it was him). He took the rod, whipped it around in front of him a little bit, and then told me to use 5 weight with it. I asked him if it was a decent rod to learn with, or if I would be better off buying something new. He told me the rod was just fine. I practically handed him an opportunity to sell me a new rod, and he just said my old fiberglass rod would be fine to learn with. I'm sure he knows he'll get plenty of business from me on leaders and flies in the future.

Unfortunately, or fortunately depending on the way you look at it, I have $500 of Cabela's gift certificates. I just placed a $331 order for waders, wading boots, line backing, line, leaders, tippets, fly box, and assorted flies.

Anyway, I was impressed with Angler's Den.


----------

